# Rabbits in Garden?



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

Try Liquid Fence, and start applying early. You can get it at hardware stores, Home Depot, Lowes.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*rabbit problems*

I also have had good luck with Liquid Fence. It smells awful, but will work over time!


----------



## Pro Color (Apr 17, 2008)

Pellet gun prob. won't kill them (depends on the gun) but that's the problem....it will penetrate, ya don't wanna torture them, try the Liquid Fence.


If not, look for the Havahart(dot)com it catches them without harm. Then you can take bunny on a long, long ride to re-locate.  


P.S.-Found this page at the Haveahart site, might help? http://www.havahart.com/advice/critter-library/rabbit-control



*Pro Color*


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.....

I live in the country, so I use a .22 rifle,.....
A .177cal. CO2 rifle will drop a Rabbit......

I also set out DeCon rat pellets,.... The Rabbits love'm,+ it will kill'm....


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

how about a real chicken wire fence... unless you have a real large property... works well for us... once surrounded... rabit still come in in the beginning...but after we trace them out as it is more difficult for them to exit... they don't come back no more...


----------

